# Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!



## EliHamer (12. Januar 2016)

*Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

Hallo, 

habe mich gerade neu hier registriert in der Hoffnung, ihr könnt mir vielleicht weiterhelfen. 

Problem: Ich habe mir einen Pc vor kurzem zusammengebaut und bin jetzt dabei Windows 7
über einen usb stick zu installieren, da ich kein optisches laufwerk eingebaut habe... 
Jedoch kommt gleich beim 3. Schritt der Installation die Meldung, dass keine Treiber gefunden wurden. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen? 

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

Willkommen

Um was für ein System handelt es sich? Skylake?

Eine kleine Auflistung der verbauten Hardware hilft, dir zu helfen.


----------



## fxler (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

Der USB Stick wird ziehmlich sicher an einem USB3.0 Steckplatz hängen. Win7 hat von Haus aus keinen USB3.0 Support. 
Du musst entweder einen USB2.0 Port nehmen, oder im BIOS den USB3.0 Support auf disable setzten, dann werden die USB3.0 Ports als 2.0 behandelt.


----------



## bschicht86 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

Geht es bei der Treibermeldung darum, wohin Win7 installiert werden soll? Dann wirst du einen weiteren USB-Stick brauchen, wo von der Mainboard-CD die SATA- oder Chipsatztreiber drauf sind. Am einfachsten wär wohl ein optisches Laufwerk, wo die Treiber-CD drin ist.


----------



## EliHamer (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

@ evilgrin68

i7 6700k
samsung ssd 850 evo 500gb
bequiet! dark rock pro 3
evga gtx 760 sc

@flxer

danke, aber der usbstick hängt an einem usb 2.0 port. habe alle schon ausprobiert. 

@bschicht86 

bei der treibermeldung geht es darum, dass die treiber für das cd/dvd laufwerk nicht vorhanden sind. 
da ich aber keines eingebaut habe ist mir das ein rätsel


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

Hm... Motherboard? Ach, egal...

Für ein Skylake System musst du dir einen neuen Installationsstick machen.

Dazu gibt es von jedem Boardhersteller ein Tool. Desweiteren brauchst du die Windows 7 ISO und einen 8 GB USB Stick.

Bei ASUS ist es zB der EZ Installer http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-K/V1_00_08.zip

Hier das ganze für ASRock ASRock-Installing Windows 7 on Intel Braswell and Skylake Platforms

Hast du ein anderes Board? Egal, nimm eins der beiden Tools und mach dir einen neuen Bootstick. Und dann Zurücklegen und Geniessen.


----------



## EliHamer (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

@evilgrin68

vielen dank, ich werde mal schauen... ich habe ein msi gaming m7 motherboard. 
hättest du eine idee wo ich da nachschauen sollte? msi website...?


----------



## T-Drive (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

Das hier kannst du auch nehmen.

UNetbootin - Download - CHIP

"manuelle installation" wählen beim dowload


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

Du brauchst kein Tool von MSI. Habs dort auch nicht gefunden auf die schnelle...

Nimm eins der anderen beiden, dieses bindet USB 3 Treiber ins Windows 7 ein. Die halt zum Installieren von Windows 7 auf Skylake Systemen dringen und zwingend benötigt werden.

Ansonsten könntest du auf der Support DVD von MSI schauen... Aber du hast ja kein Laufwerk 

Im Handbuch steht, das du deine USB Tastatur/Mouse in einen bestimmten USB Port stecken musst. Dann scheint das auch ohne einen anderen Bootstick zu funktionieren. Schau ruhig mal rein... Handbuch lesen ist keine Schande.

@ T-Drive: UNetbootin löst das Problem mit den USB 3 Treibern leider nicht. Es erstellt nur einen normalen Bootstick.


----------



## EliHamer (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

@evilgrin68
vielen dank nochmal für die schnelle antwort 
den anderen auch. 
werde gleich mal den ez installer probieren... ich hoffe es klappt


----------



## EliHamer (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*

Hallo nochmal, 
hat alles super geklappt. Der PC ist jetzt fertig eingerichtet. Habe schon mehrere Tage nach einer Lösung für das Problem gesucht, aber bis heute nichts gefunden. Also danke nochmal


----------



## T-Drive (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation: keine Gerätetreiber gefunden!*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> @ T-Drive: UNetbootin löst das Problem mit den USB 3 Treibern leider nicht. Es erstellt nur einen normalen Bootstick.



Ist klar. Muss er dann über einen 2.0 Port installieren. 
Wusste nicht das die 3.0 Treiber universal sind, ich nehme sicherheitshalber immer die vom Bordhersteller.


----------

